# Jeffries Falcon Hawk Event Saddle - Thoughts?



## Javabb94 (6 March 2011)

So i have been given a Falcon Hawk Event and a Jeffries Elite Close Contact to try for Java to see if they are better fits than the Pessoa


I love the Falcon Hawk Event, its the only saddle I have ridden in in a long time that my long legs actually fit on and its only a 17"!
Its got lovely knee rolls, but before I buy, I have heard excellent reviews and I just wanted to confirm that on here!

Im struggling to fit my legs on the elite and its 17.5" and they are on their limit!


----------



## dafthoss (6 March 2011)

I have one and I also love it!! Its realy comfy and it fits me even tho I'm a short ar$e


----------



## kirstyl (6 March 2011)

I had a Hawk Event for a lot of years and loved it. Unfortunately my horse grew out of it, I now have a Farrington (don?) ans that is the comfiest saddle I've ever had!  Both accommodate my long legs well for jumping and dressage


----------



## McNally (6 March 2011)

My friend bought one about 18 months ago- she is very very happy with it, as is her horse.
I have also ridden in it and its comfy and secure feeling.


----------



## Javabb94 (6 March 2011)

thanks for the replies 

im still getting used to it after having my pessoa which is super close contact so at the start i felt a little more perched on top but im getting more used to it now!


----------



## mik (6 March 2011)

We just bought one for a very awkward tb, and t is amazing. Great leather work.


----------



## rossiroo (6 March 2011)

had one n loved it, it looks v nice too.


----------



## Javabb94 (6 March 2011)

mik said:



			We just bought one for a very awkward tb, and t is amazing. Great leather work.
		
Click to expand...

java has a very thoroughbreddy back he is tb appaloosa but has the tb shaped back with low withers,

what width does you tb have?

he has been given an extra wide to try


----------



## Izzwizz (6 March 2011)

I have one and love it.  Very comfy and secure feel to it.  Quality of the leatherwork is excellent, really nice saddle.


----------



## Javabb94 (6 March 2011)

I have to agree the knee rolls are super soft!!

Im off for a ride in it in about an hour and i might try some jumping in it and see what its like !

ooo im excited


----------



## Javabb94 (6 March 2011)

well i have just come back from having a jump, nothing too big incase he thought that after last time every time we jump his back will hurt we started with some ground poles to a small x pole.

Well the saddle is super comfy and very secure for jumping with the knee rolls,

another thing i have noticed is that normally java puts his head down after fences but with the falcon he doesnt and canters away nicely after the fences

having said that he was rather fresh after not being in proper work for 2 weeks and its his first jump in 2 weeks!


----------

